# Any way to copy files/videos from PC to internal storage?



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

I have my old DX and with this storm coming to the east coast, I wanted to see if I could copy a few movies from my PC to my DX so I can watch them using that phone while saving battery on my S3 as I expect to lose power for a while. I don't have an external SD card anymore in my DX and I have been unable to copy any files/videos from my PC to the DX's internal storage. I tired both USB cable and AirDroid, but to no avail. I am rooted and running Gingerbread, if that makes any difference. Any help is sincerely appreciated. Thanks very much.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea, you can just push them to phone with adb. e.g...
adb push homeland.avi /data/download

Then wait for it to finish. You can send files or folders that way.
The /data partition is 6gb and the download folder is there by default on the stock ROM, so I just used that one for this example. But you can create your own folder if you want. Just make sure its in the /data partition


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks very much for the response. I sincerely appreciate it. I've never used ADB before and even though I read through several guides on how to use it to push files, I was unable to do so. The ADB devices worked fine, showing a serial number for my phone, but anytime I tried pushing a file, I got a permission denied error. I have the phone rooted, mounted, and have USB debugging enabled but still no luck. I'll keep trying in hopes I can figure something out. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

goodwidp said:


> Thanks very much for the response. I sincerely appreciate it. I've never used ADB before and even though I read through several guides on how to use it to push files, I was unable to do so. The ADB devices worked fine, showing a serial number for my phone, but anytime I tried pushing a file, I got a permission denied error. I have the phone rooted, mounted, and have USB debugging enabled but still no luck. I'll keep trying in hopes I can figure something out. Thanks again for your help.


well that sucks. if you let us know what exactly you're doing and typing then we could probably help.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

oh, just thought of something. Try setting the usb option on Charge Only?


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks again for the helpful replies. Here's what I did: Installed the Android SDK/Moto drivers, opened command prompt (Win 7) and navigated to directory where adb.exe is located (c:\android\android\platform-tools), I test the setup by entering "adb devices" and it outputs a serial number for the phone, I then enter "adb push filename.avi /data/download", after hitting enter it looks like it's doing something for about a minute but then I get an error message stating "failed to copy filename.avi to data/download/filename.avi: Permission denied". I am a total rookie when it comes to using ADB so I'm sure I'm doing something wrong. I tried changing my USB connection settings to Charge Only, as you suggested, but I still get the same error.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like a permissions issue.
Try launching the command prompt as an Administrator.
I had a similar problem when trying to root my Nexus 7 from Windows 7.
I ended up using Linux and used sudo to invoke adb, and it worked.


----------



## Spz0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Or... you could just use Droid Explorer?
http://de.codeplex.com/


----------

